# I swear she loves to torture me updated :)



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Not sure if anyone will remember my old posts about Emma but I bought her in March as bred tested positive in April & then waited till the first week in August to surprise me with my very first cloudburst pregnancy. I started her & my buck on antibiotics ( just in case there was an underlying cause as she was pregnant at the beginning) then tossed them together shortly after. I never saw any heats but I was working a good bit at the time. Mailed in blood 5 weeks later & got a high recheck. Pulled the buck & watched for heats nothing till 2 days before my buck was set to leave last month and surprise she was flagging the fence she never stood that I saw but I wasn't watching every second. I noticed the other day that she's huge once again so off went another blood sample. Hoping for positive & some real baby's this time around.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Praying it is positive.


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Fingers crossed for you! I do remember your old thread. So disappointing!!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh...I hope she's pregnant for you!!!!!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Hoping she's positive!!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks Everyone!!! I can definitely use some good thoughts for her I'm trying not to get my hopes up at all but Id really love to see some baby's out of her.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

fingers crossed that shes pregnant


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I hope she's pregnant too! 

I'm curious, if a goat has a cloudburst pregnancy, would it test negative or positive on a blood test?


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Goat_Scout I'm assuming after researching (theres not a ton of info on it) that it would depend on if it started out as a real pregnancy or not as there has to be a placenta for a blood test to come up positive. She had some discharge going a few days after she got here that I now suspect was her body ending the pregnancy.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

What is a cloudburst pregnancy


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Goatzrule a Cloudburst is a release of uterine fluids with no kid or placenta. In my doe's case I believe she was bred ( positive test ) lost it but her body continued on as if pregnant until she finally went into labor & delivered me several puddles of this 18 weeks after i brought her home.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

how disappointing but interesting.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Goatzrule it was definitely interesting I've never seen anything like it


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

And the results are in she's bred!!!!!! :happygoat::happygoat:. Now the waiting game begins.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yay!! Good luck


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks Suzanne_Tyler 
New picture of Emma right after I fed this morning so the big belly isn't a hay belly. Now the real fun begins she could be due in 2 weeks or clear out to April lol


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Pretty girl! How is her udder looking?


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

It feels like a small handful she's to fluffy see it at the moment lol. Im going to have to borrow the neighbors clippers & shave her I think her winter fluff about killed my husbands beard trimmers when I shaved her neck.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yay, good to hear.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks ! Now the waiting begins I'm hoping that high recheck was the start of this pregnancy & she wont keep me waiting forever but the number was really low (.154) & with her track record I suspect I'll be waiting till April lol.


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Did her udder go back to flat after her cloudburst pregnancy? If so, I would think with a small handful that hopefully it will be a month or 2!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

In honestly not sure. She's not big into people so I haven't paid her to much attention.


----------



## Yvette Coetsee (Feb 14, 2021)

bisonviewfarm said:


> Not sure if anyone will remember my old posts about Emma but I bought her in March as bred tested positive in April & then waited till the first week in August to surprise me with my very first cloudburst pregnancy. I started her & my buck on antibiotics ( just in case there was an underlying cause as she was pregnant at the beginning) then tossed them together shortly after. I never saw any heats but I was working a good bit at the time. Mailed in blood 5 weeks later & got a high recheck. Pulled the buck & watched for heats nothing till 2 days before my buck was set to leave last month and surprise she was flagging the fence she never stood that I saw but I wasn't watching every second. I noticed the other day that she's huge once again so off went another blood sample. Hoping for positive & some real baby's this time around.


Emma is just beautiful!


----------

